# Feeding prawns/shrimp?



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

So i've heard of people feeding shrimp and/or prawns to their freshwater fish. I'm a little worried about a JD that i have. He won't eat pellets so now i'm looking for something different to feed. 

So when you feed shrimp or prawns, is it just like.. a bag from Costco, then I'd thaw what i want to feed?
Or am i wrong and I cannot feed this?

Like I said, i've had this fish for a while and am getting very worried now. he only eats blood worms right now (and the occasional tetra).

also, any other recommendations as to what to feed a picky fish?
I've starved the entire tank as well for a week! and he didn't eat pellets afterwards. 
I've fed medium sinkers, medium floaters and large floaters. he doesnt like anything!


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

if your worried about your Jack dempsey go buy some ghost shrimp. i also feed mine FD meal worms, crickets, and river shrimp. also they love massivore pellets. naturally they mostly eat crustaceans and worms. if your in my area i have tons of freeze dried meal worms which i can certainly give you 20 to try on your fish. i also feed them cooked shrimp from the supermarket once and a while.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

i use to feed my plecos shrimp rings, dang i want to eat some now.. i cant tell you if its safe or not though but pretty sure i read online that it was otherwise i woudlnt of done it..


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

A week is nearly nothing for a fish, they could probably go for 2 weeks-2 months before being really starved. If he's just not eating pellets he's probably just being picky, try to see if he can go for some frozen livefood. Maybe getting some garlic extract on your pellet food.

And you have the procedure about the prawn right. Some fish like it some fish don't, it requires training and time for them to realize its food too.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Where are you located? I've never heard of meal worms so i'd be happy to try it out. see what happens!

Also, where do you buy your Massivore pellets? does any LFS carry them?



Danw said:


> if your worried about your Jack dempsey go buy some ghost shrimp. i also feed mine FD meal worms, crickets, and river shrimp. also they love massivore pellets. naturally they mostly eat crustaceans and worms. if your in my area i have tons of freeze dried meal worms which i can certainly give you 20 to try on your fish. i also feed them cooked shrimp from the supermarket once and a while.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

when i feed mine i just make sure i buy smaller shrimps or prawns. dont want my fish choaking on a hugh chunk of prawn...


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

lots of local stores carry them. the best place for massivore is pauls aquarium. but they are sold out and are getting an order in before this weekend... im on the white rock border with surrey. or you could try regular worms to. id be surprized if your JD would ignore a live wriggling worm.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

I know a week is nothing but i just feel bad 
livebearer's will go a month holding fry without food. very interesting way to breed!

Maybe starting tomorrow I'll try 10 days of no feeding and see if that helps. 
Garlic extract from any grocer?



Momobobo said:


> A week is nearly nothing for a fish, they could probably go for 2 weeks-2 months before being really starved. If he's just not eating pellets he's probably just being picky, try to see if he can go for some frozen livefood. Maybe getting some garlic extract on your pellet food.
> 
> And you have the procedure about the prawn right. Some fish like it some fish don't, it requires training and time for them to realize its food too.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

hopefully your fish will do the same.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

try dew worms they move around more than meal worms and drive fish crazy. Cheaper than ghost shrimp or blackworms.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Prawns and shrimp directly out of the big box stores are fine, go to walmart hit the fish section buy a bag of frozen prawns or shrimps, i throw 3 in a bowl , go to the tank scoop some tank water in the bowl set it on the tank and walk away , 15 min or so later i come back and rip the shrimp or prawns into bite sized pieces and voila, full fish, my fh comes half way out of the water to grab them, my ghost knifes same thing rip around scooping up , nothing wwrong with them for feed at al have been using the same stuff forever, i will say they seem to do better on shrimp than prawns because prawn meat tends to be a bit tougher but all in all they dont care, i also used to feed whole silversides to my tigershovel nose, and whole rainbow trout to my red tail... i will say through trial and error scallops go untouched except for the knife fish , and crab meat and salmon also both went untouched.

and yeah big fat worms are a hit however you have to keep them in a box or bucket of damp grass untill they purge there "dirt" otherwise your feeding your fish unknows, ie fertilizers etc etc

meal worms stink and crickets are escape artists.
my 2 cents


----------

